# Frustration turned success



## Skittles (Aug 2, 2012)

I have not been on in about a year, but some of you may remember my posts looking for help with Skittles. She was getting quite over weight even know she was on the highest quality and one of the most recommend weight control cat foods for hedgehogs. She had no energy, was always hungry and had started eating her poop. I was so frustrated and lost as I'm sure she was as well. I started looking into raw diets because clearly what I was doing wasn't working. I did discover that a true raw diet was not for me but I did decide to try fresh food (the stuff in the fridge that is shaped like a sausage and is a bunch of meat and veggies blended together) I purchased a small animal concentrated supplement (missing link brand) , canned crickets and went to the grocery store and stocked up on veggies not found in the mix and baby food to moisten it. I threw it all in a blender except the supplement and made sure everything was well blended (she hates insects so I have to hide them well you) I purchased an ice cube tray that is about half the size of a standard one. I scooped the appropriate amount of supplement into each square, added the food and stirred it up and froze it. Each night she gets one with baby food on top. I guess it is a take on the meatball idea but from what I've read most people don't offer it only. I was quite concerned about her getting appropriate nutritional requirements but I am satisfied that she is getting everything based on her attitude and energy since making the switch.
Doing something like this isn't for everyone and isn't for every hedgehog either. Since I have done this her energy has increased dramatically, she is now at a good weight, she doesn't eat her poops. I just wanted to share my story for anyone else that is having a hard time and is doing everything by the book, don't give up. You just need to be creative and figure out what works for the both of you.


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Yay! Glad to hear she's doing well!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

That's great, I'm so glad to hear she's doing well! 

I know it's not exactly raw, but it kind of fits in with the sticky I have going for raw & home-cooked diets. Would you mind if I added this thread as a link on there? This is a great example of a home-cooked/non-kibble diet, and it'd be nice to have it saved somewhere that could be easily linked to others that aren't quite sure about raw, but don't like kibble.


----------



## Skittles (Aug 2, 2012)

Yes, it can be added.


----------

